# Problema com script

## humpback

Ontem numa das maquinas gentoo tive um problema com um script de instalação de um programa (script do programa, não é nenhuma ebuild).

Depois de algum debug reparei nisto:

```

if [ `uname -s` = Linux ]

then

        case `uname -r` in

        2.[456]*) 

                LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.2.5

                export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL

                ;;

        esac

fi

```

Basicamente ele alterava o LD_ASSUME_KERNEL e apartir dai qq programa que fosse chamado não corria pois não encontrava as libs.

O mais estranho é que isto não aconteceu em todas as maquinas que tenho com gentoo mas apenas no portátil.

```

humpback@sam humpback $ uname -s

Linux

humpback@sam humpback $ uname -r

2.4.19-gentoo-r10

```

Se alguem sobre resolver isto por favor que diga para eu poer mandar a correcção aos gajos do programa.

[/code][/quote]

----------

## darktux

Põe no fim do script

```
unset LD_ASSUME_KERNEL
```

mas não me parece que o problema esteja aí. Isto deve resolver o problema para os outros programas, pq n me parece que seja uma variável necessária.

----------

## humpback

Pois, isso claro que não resolve  :Smile: 

Pois o script ja estoirou nos entretantos   :Smile: 

Comentando ou colocando o unset logo apo's o export resolve.

Mas o que eu gostava era de perceber porque raio aquilo faz o set, nao devia...

----------

## darktux

Ke programa é? Pode-se saber?   :Confused:   Pode ser que se descubra o pq do export  :Razz: 

Se puseres o unset no fim do script não resolve? Estranho..

----------

## humpback

O problema está ali... naquele bocado de codigo.. Por alguma razao aquilo não detecta que eu tenho um kernel 2.4 (atravéz do uname -r) e faz o set como se fosse um kernel 2.2 e apartir dai da barracada. O objectivo será perceber porque é que aquele bocado de codigo nao worka como deve ser. 

Aquilo é o script de instalação/execução do oxygen um editor de xml em java.

----------

## pilla

Engraçado, parece que ele detecta e muda de propósito!  Se ele acha um kernel >= 2.4, ele faz com que a variavel seja alterada.... muito estranho.  Acho que o correto seria algo tipo [23] ao inves de  [456], mas dai estou especulando... nao tenho o codigo.

----------

## RoadRunner

Sim, é mesmo isso. Se o kernel for um 2.4, 2.5 ou 2.6(!!) ele assume que é um 2.2. comportamento estranho. Talvez a melhor solução é a que o bloody sugeriu, substituir [456] por [23]

----------

## pilla

Eu gostaria de ouvir o que os programadores desse pacote dizem a respeito... de repente, a gente está perdendo algum ponto importante ai. Mas eu não consigo ver o que é.

----------

## humpback

E o mais estranho é que workou bem !!!

E depois de um momento para o outro deixou de dar.. Que cena estranha, vou ver se mando um mail para os gajos que fazem o programa.

----------

## darktux

Ahhhh era um programa ligado a Java..... nough said   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

